# Flames coming from alternator - need help



## jrice00 (Dec 31, 2016)

Yesterday I was running my Champion 3500 running watt generator to power a few household items during a power outage. About 9 hours in I was going outside to fuel up the generator when I noticed a small plume of smoke and small flames coming from the alternator of the generator. I shut it down and after some time to let it cool off I started it up and attempted to draw power from it again, to no avail. The engine was not throttling evenly before it died or after I started it back up again. I took the plate off the end of the alternator and discovered some charred bits. I'm looking for anyone that has had a similar experience to share what they know about the issue and if this make/model of generator is worth taking the time, money and effort to fix. I want to make sure the generator I have is reliable given I maintain it properly. Please take a moment to also view the photos.


----------



## jrice00 (Dec 31, 2016)

The above images are not displaying on my screen, so just in case you're having a hard time viewing them here is a link to each photo.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By2OtZ21_4JjcXlWUVVfYVdHeUU

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By2OtZ21_4JjM3FtajlyZ2txcEU

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By2OtZ21_4JjMWdhSmlWVXE4Zlk


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Not worth fixing. The alternator is fried. The windings are burnt. That explains the thread you see at the bottom, it holds the windings in place and you can tell by the color of the copper that they've overheated.

Were you overloading one leg of the alternator? That would be the likely explanation.


----------



## jrice00 (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "one leg of the alternator" but I can tell you what I was powering at the time. I had both 120v outlets plugged in; one powering my refrigerator and the other powering my pellet stove. I feel I could have comfortably doubled the load without issue given the 3500w running rating.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Basically there are two windings in the alternator. Each can produce 120 volts or when in series, 240 volts.

You "balance" 120 volt loads across the windings so as not to overload them. This is normally done by plugging items into receptacles that are on different windings. Any 240 volt loads are automatically balanced.

1750 watts per winding/leg. Just about 14.5 amps at 120 volts.

Small generators are also not intended to run for long periods at near peak loads.


----------

